# Anyone watch Pitbulls and Parolees?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Man I love that show. Lady is a saint. I'm not sure where someone finds the energy to do what she and others like her do. The current episode showed her and the workers feeding 170+ Dogs at once. I can't even imagine the logistics of that... the money it must cost for her to run things.... And when I pause to think about it, she's probably one of the more fortunate rescues--the press and publicity from Animal Planet must help in ways. The rescues in the middle of nowhere, with little to no exposure should also be applauded. 

Just amazing what some people in this world....heck, on this FORUM do. What am I thankful for this weekend? I'm thankful people like this exist. They deserve our thanks.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love the show too. I forgot it was coming on but caught it late last night and recorded it. She must wonder some days what she's gotten herself into but other days have to be very rewarding. Takes a lot of time and patience to do what she's doing on such a large scale.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I love that show, one of the few good shows left on animal planet.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I do.. and I have mixed emotions about it. I think she's a great person, but I don't like the "warehousing" of dogs. Sorry, but 170 Pit Bulls is ridiculous. Some of those dogs live there for years in those kennels.. that to me is no life. I'd rather see a dog PTS than live in a 6x6 (or however big they are) kennel for years upon years.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think what she is doing is amazing. 
But, like Kady, I do have to wonder what the quality of life would be for some of the dogs that stay there for a loooong time. I think at a certain point, the most humane thing you can do is send them peacefully. 
BUT, that said, we've had a blind cocker spaniel LIVE at my boarding facility for over a year now, happy as can be! (granted they're only kenneled at night) so I know some dogs don't get too down not being in a home environment. 

I nonetheless applaud her efforts, and the sacrifices she must make to give the dogs what they need. I think the show alone has helped raise awareness for rescue, and that is always a fantastic thing.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate to be such a drag, but I do applaud her for all her efforts. But all the dogs are alone and one show she had this very loving dog that showed up on someones door step and the dog that could find a good home and it didn't seem to have any problems and ssooooooooooooooooooooooooo she kept it. Whats up with that. Shouldn't she keep the dogs that really need her not the ones that anyone could deal with.

I do still watch it sometimes but I'll never forget that one. I know she's trying but I too have to say what is the quality of life?


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

As a pitbull owner, I do not like that show. I know what she is doing is awesome but I don't like the SHOW. Connecting pitbulls to criminals isn't the kind of publicity we need for these dogs. Like I said, I like what she does but I don't like that it's called Pitbulls and Parolees. I wish they left the parolee part out and just passed them off as regular volunteers.


----------



## MissMercury (Sep 7, 2011)

That lady is nothing more than a hoarder who is exploiting the dogs for her own personal gain.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

MissMercury said:


> That lady is nothing more than a hoarder who is exploiting the dogs for her own personal gain.


Wow, you're really a debby downer. Most of those dogs would be *dead* if not for her rescue. Why don't you try keeping a rescue with that high of an intake up. I have no doubt that a lot of these dogs are dog aggressive; they probably aren't shown much because it would shed pitbulls in a negative light to the general public. These dog aggressive dogs are otherwise most likely amazing pets and maybe, just maybe, these dogs should be given a chance to find a home with a responsible owner who will give them love and attention for the rest of their lives. I see a very positive thing going on here. Lots of those dogs do see a few years in a kennel type environment; but with an animal that might survive 6-10 more years those few years will pale in comparison. If these dogs have access to quality food, shelter, and medical attention if needed, I see no reason she should not be running this operation. I really do believe what she is doing is positive for these dogs.


----------



## MissMercury (Sep 7, 2011)

> Most of those dogs would be dead if not for her rescue.


And they would be better off. It's bleeding hearts like that woman who are destroying the Pit Bull breeds



> I have no doubt that a lot of these dogs are dog aggressive; they probably aren't shown much because it would shed pitbulls in a negative light to the general public.


It would shed light on the truth of what these dogs are and what they're capable of. Very few people are responsible enough to properly handle these types of dogs. Glossing over the truth about what they were bred for is what is detrimental to them. If the general public view DA as something negative,good. Maybe it will keep them away from these dogs so they stop ending up on the ten o clock news with sob stories about how their "Pit bull just turned and mauled the neighbors poodle and we don't know why or how this happened,blah,blah,blah"


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

If I was a dog I'd rather be dead than stuck in a cage with minimal human interaction, just sayin :/ (talking about her "lifers")
I like that she teaches about dogs being DA (she mentions it on about half the episodes I've seen, I applaud her for that) but she also calls all her dogs Pit Bulls when half+ of them are big blue lowrider bullies. She's friends with a very knowledgeable guy called Bully the Kid who knows the difference between the AmBully and the Pit Bull, so it's not like she's never heard of a game-bred dog. She ought to know and preach the difference because a home that's perfect for an AmBully would be a terrible place (and an impending "pit bull mauls neighbor's dogs" headline) for a Pit Bull.

I do like to watch the show, but not because of Tia. I just like to look at the dogs, lol, you gotta love the bully breeds. And I respect her for trying to help the dogs. But I'm not a fan.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I just never understood how someone who knows the difference can look at a dog like this:








and call it the same thing as this:









And as drastic as the difference between appearances are, the temperaments are even more so.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree I don't like the idea of having lifers when she could take in many more adoptable dogs instead. Otherwise I have no issues. I think she's trying to raise awareness about parolees as well as pit bulls, they are not all evil monsters, though of course the parolees did something to obtain their label.

She frequently mentions DA, unlike Pit Boss where he keeps like 5 pits on his boat which I feels gives the wrong impression of them being super dog safe, so I don't think she's blinding people to the truth at all.

But yeah, the Am Bully thing is a bit annoying. She frequently refers to leggier pits as "southern type" so I think LA just must have TONS of Am bullies or something. But I do remember someone with a bully coming to adopt a pit and the owner talking about his dog acting like a typical american bully and the pit bull acting like a typical pit bull, so I think they all know the difference. She places dogs based on their individual temperaments and the needs of the adopter, so I wouldn't worry about someone who wants a bully temperament getting a dog with a pit bull temperament, I think she'll match them up with the right dogs. But it is annoying seeing the hippos called pit bulls as they are not.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Wow, you're really a debby downer. Most of those dogs would be *dead* if not for her rescue. Why don't you try keeping a rescue with that high of an intake up. I have no doubt that a lot of these dogs are dog aggressive; they probably aren't shown much because it would shed pitbulls in a negative light to the general public. These dog aggressive dogs are otherwise most likely amazing pets and maybe, just maybe, these dogs should be given a chance to find a home with a responsible owner who will give them love and attention for the rest of their lives. I see a very positive thing going on here. Lots of those dogs do see a few years in a kennel type environment; but with an animal that might survive 6-10 more years those few years will pale in comparison. If these dogs have access to quality food, shelter, and medical attention if needed, I see no reason she should not be running this operation. I really do believe what she is doing is positive for these dogs.


She actually shows NUMEROUS DA dogs on the show, and usually makes it a point to say most of her dogs will not be adopted out to multi-dog homes. I do like that about her.. she's not one of those "Oh no.. Pibbles can live peacefully with ANY dog!" people.

I do not agree that years spent in a kennel is "okay" if that means 6yrs. in a home. Sorry, but years of kennel life is no life for a dog, especially a high energy Bully breed. And with 200 dogs (or however many she has at a time), there is NO way that all of those dogs are getting adequate exercise and human interaction on a daily basis. Often when a dog is about to be adopted, she makes it a point to work on that dogs "issues" before they go to their new home; why weren't those issues already being worked on if they were known??

Unfortunately, the bleeding hearts in rescue are really hurting the Pit Bull "breed" (I say "breed" since I'm referring to multiple types). I routinely deal with people (since I photograph shelter dogs) who are more interested in quantity over quality. They'll go out of their way to try to "fix" HA Bully breeds.. who in their right mind would place an HA dog of ANY breed?! Or they're just worried about getting the dogs adopted out, so they take no consideration on where they're going. Those dogs end up returned and the cycle starts all over again. 
There simply aren't enough homes for all of these dogs, and warehousing them is not the answer, IMO. Until people in rescue start realizing that, I highly doubt there will be a solution to the overpopulation problem.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wow, I didn't know there was such a destructive side to what she is doing. Funny, I'm not a Pit owner and all her show has done for ME is to make me love PITS, Bully breeds, whatever their name is, I don't care personally.

I feel like there are some who look at this from this Macro position..."THIS is how we need to stop pet overpopulation, THIS is how we need to protect the breed and what she does only hurts our position." 
Keep in mind however, that some of us are not so sure of how best to fix pet overpopulation, breed issues, etc... 
And OUR best thoughts to helping make a difference are to do what we can--I'll SAVE THIS DOG and while I know that 1,000 will die today, at least its not 1,001 and I KNOW for CERTAIN what I did today DID SOMETHING.

For those who are SO certain on how to fix Bully breed stigmas, pet overpopulation, whats hurting breeds, etc... Damn, I wish I was that sure of myself. Hell, its a struggle for me to come to a decision on what type of snow shovel to buy for the oncoming winter 

As for the Dogs in her rescue living these miserable lives...in all out agony and how it would be better to just euthanize them? Frankly, I think thats BS and a sad way to view life.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She had a show a couple of years ago where a girl brought her a dog that was horribly aggressive to animals and dogs to be evaluated. Because the dog was extremely dangerous, she sent her little crew of parolees to build this reinforced cage in the back yard of the girl's house, where apparently the dog would live its life out. 

Personally, I thought she should have encouraged euthanasia as it was cruelty to the dog and real danger for family members and neighbors if the dog ever got out.

So that kind of bummed me out on her. I just couldn't wrap my head around supporting a woman keeping such a dog in a residential neighborhood. I wouldn't want that dog living within 10 miles of me. And living in a cage isn't going to help his temperament. Maybe there was stuff they didn't show on TV that would explain it.

They also hint at but never specify the low numbers of dogs they adopt out. So I agree it's a warehouse situation in alot of cases. 

But then again, I'm not doing what she does nor am I saving pit bulls at all, so more power to her.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I'll bit, because I am no expert on pitbulls and American bullys or Staffordsire terriers. So what exactly is the difference because I did try to look it up once and didn't find much difference. The thing I find strange is not that there is a difference in looks of dogs in the same breed because there is in any breed but that some of you seem to say that is no pitbull. Maybe it's a poor example of the breed.

Now before you get your panties in a wad, I really would like to know the difference, I'm not trying to start a fight. I mean I can certainly see the difference in the pictures and I'm guessing that the top one is the American bully. But one thing I do know is well, lets use Border Collies since I know that breed better and there are allot of them around here. Ok so there is allot of difference in appearance in this breed. Not only color and length of hair but smaller, larger bigger bone and such. Also you can have pups that are good at working sheep and ones not so good and they can come from the same litter. So I hope you can understand what I'm asking as how can you be so sure what is what? I'm thinking that they are all from the same background so really in some form are the same breed, just that people went in a different direction in body type. And temperament, but there again there can be such a difference even in the same breed.

Sorry to hijack the thread. Mods you can move this if you see fit as I didn't think about it till I was already typing and didn't want to start all over. 

And please I really don't want to start slinging mud so lets keep it friendly. I do know there are very different thoughts on this breed but I just want to know the difference. As I have one and I call him a pitbull and some people at the Shelter thought he was a mix but I don't think so. I talked to the kid that originally bought him and he told me he payed $350 for him. Now I know that doesn't sound like that much,but believe me that is around here. There are allot of people think it's crazy to pay for a dog. And this kid would not have payed for a mix or at least he thought it was full.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Oh boy. Here we go. Let's see if this will stay educational and not get personal...


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Ok I'll bit, because I am no expert on pitbulls and American bullys or Staffordsire terriers. So what exactly is the difference because I did try to look it up once and didn't find much difference. The thing I find strange is not that there is a difference in looks of dogs in the same breed because there is in any breed but that some of you seem to say that is no pitbull. Maybe it's a poor example of the breed


This gives some information:
Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have seen a few episodes, don't watch it religiously. I don't really like the show, or her, or her ways, or the associating of bully breeds with convicts.

I have a friend who loves pitbulls (although very ignorantly) and keeps telling me to refer to their site for training. I haven't looked yet lol. I really just don't care for the show. Yay she's keeping the dogs alive but they live in gravel floored close quartered kennels for life. Most would be better off PTS so she can actually commit the time to dogs that can be rehabbed and rehomed. JMO.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't agree with caging dogs for years and years in the hopes that "someday" they will find a home. Pit bulls are high energy dogs, they need lots of exercise and they adore people, spending their lives in a cage getting fed and maybe walked once in a while is not a life and I would rather see my dogs put down than ever put in that type of situation. I guess I'd wonder how many people for no-kill shelters have ever actually spent time in a shelter, see how nice it is living in a kennel where the noise is never ending and the dogs get out 2 hours a day if they are really lucky.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I guess I'd wonder how many people for no-kill shelters have ever actually spent time in a shelter, see how nice it is living in a kennel where the noise is never ending and the dogs get out 2 hours a day if they are really lucky.


Yeah.. it's sad. The shelter I photograph dogs at is no-kill. Now, I don't agree with giving dogs 14 days to find a home, but I'm not a fan of letting them live a life in a kennel for a year either. That is why I do my best to get out there at least every 2wks. to photograph the dogs, and get them adopted into good homes quickly. Luckily we have a big volunteer base, and people do pull dogs out to foster and such.. but there have been a few dogs that have been there for so long that they were just gone. Mentally just not there anymore.. would've been better to put them down, IMO.

We have a shelter in my area that "tries" to be no kill, so they let the dogs sit in 3x3 stacked kennels for months and months, some dogs have been there over a year. It's just SAD. They just built a brand new shelter with much bigger kennels, so hopefully the dogs lives will improve now, should be interesting.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think any of us LIKE seeing Dogs in cages. Ever. 

But its this either/or discussion we'd have to have.... 

If caging strays until we might find them a viable home is not an option, we are going to have to have one massive nationwide slaughter TODAY. 

I agree that cages suck but we have no options anymore.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't think any of us LIKE seeing Dogs in cages. Ever.
> 
> But its this either/or discussion we'd have to have....
> 
> ...


Temporary kenneling is completely okay in my book. As long as the dog gets enough exercise and handling to keep it sane enough to adopt out. 

Keeping an unadoptable dog in a kennel for the rest of its life is cruel. That dog is much better off PTS to make room for one with half a chance. 

Kenneling stray dogs for a time to get them homes is a non issue. It becomes an issue when a person is too blinded by their bleeding heart to see what damage they are doing to a dog by letting it live out its life in a cage.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't think any of us LIKE seeing Dogs in cages. Ever.
> 
> But its this either/or discussion we'd have to have....
> 
> ...


I don't see anyone here saying NO cages EVER. I specifically said I don't agree with only giving dogs 14 days (or less in some cases) to find a home. 

Holding stray dogs for X amount of days so their owners can potentially find them is a no-brainer.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I would just caution many to be careful of this... The thought that Dogs should be euthanized rather than be in a cage for xx amount of days. 

Harry Bradley has recovered nicely from his time at the local Humane Society. He was in a cage there for much longer than 14 days(I don't know exactly how long he had been there but the HS told me it had been awhile). 

Harry now sleeps next to me every night. Was his cage time tough? I'm sure it was. But I can promise you he is one happy boy now who probably never recalls a cage.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Since we're officially off topic and now discussing no-kill shelters, I'm chiming in, again. 

If an animal is not adoptable, and a rescue does not have the resources to put the work into them, then I REALLY think the most humane option is euthanasia. It is NOT FAIR to keep animals caged up in an environment that does not meet the most basic of mental and physical stimulation needs. It's cruel. It's wrong. I can not think of a more miserable life for an animal, than sitting in a cage, with minimal interaction, scared and alone. I, personally, would rather be dead. 

My ONLY experience with a no-kill shelter was when I got Ellie. None of them were caged. There were multiple rooms with a bunch of cat towers so they could climb and scratch to their heart's desire. It was clean as a place can be with so many cats. Sounds great, right? As we were sanitizing our hands, getting ready to go find our cat, we listened to a small set of rules. They warned us that if a cat is hiding, not to try to coax them out, they're probably aggressive. They said if we see two start to fight, some find someone. Seemed reasonable. 
As we were walking through these rooms of cats, I was saddened beyond words. The volunteer changing litterboxes commented on several of the aggressive animals that had been there for years. Can you imagine that? Years of your life spent huddled in a corner. Years of your life spend aggressively defending yourself. Years of your life without a home. I'm sorry... but that's the epitome of cruel. 

In my mind HA dogs should NOT be adopted out unless someone has really really proven themselves capable of handling such a dog. How they would do this, I'm not sure. If I had a really HA dog in my care- they would not be adopted out. Sorry. 

I get it. Without some rescues these dogs would be dead. I get it. The time limits are too short. I get it. Funds are limited. But.. I really think that euthanasia is a reality of the careless breeding of animals, and irresponsible pet ownership. Until those issues are addressed and resolved, there will ALWYS be animals needing saving, some of which won't be suitable in a family home. In that case, I think that setting them free of their body, or their situation, of their life... is undoubtedly the most humane thing we can do. Keeping them kenneled for years is not justifiable.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree, Linsey. 

I think some of our discussions get lost in what we're attempting to convey.

I agree that euthanasia is probably inevitable and we have to use it. 

And I'm not trying to say that I want Dogs to live for years in cages either.... but I'm also not comfortable with saying that cages aren't a reality due to efficiency and I'd say that even if a Dog had to undergo some challenging times in a cage/shelter, if he/she is adoptable, then I'm willing to accept that. 
Even 6 months of tough times for 14 years of love is ok to me. And I just can't believe that EVERY Dog is in hell in shelters. Some are. Many are, I'm sure.... but we all know how resilient Dogs are--it may be their most wonderful trait. Irrepairable damage while in shelthers?....I'm just not so sure about that.

Time we will allow them before we deem them as unadoptable?....now that is a tough one. I'd never be able to give a number. As long as they aren't HA, I would feel like tommorrow could always be "their day." 

Note-this is my thread so I'm ok with it straying


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I agree, Linsey.
> 
> I think some of our discussions get lost in what we're attempting to convey.
> 
> ...


I think we're pretty much on the same page. And I completely agree that being in a shelter doesn't completely damage all dogs. But... some it really does. When I've had to board Annie for a single night in a kennel environment, she is totally traumatized. No doubt a week in a shelter would kill her spirit. But, then there's Murphy, the 11 year old Cocker that's lived very happily at my boarding facility for a full 13 months now. Dogs are individuals, that can't be lost. 

And in all honesty, I don't se an issue with keeping a happy, adoptable dog around for a long period of time, that's just so in the minority. It's when we continue to invest resources and expenses like food into dogs that are clearly miserable, with no end in sight. It makes a whole lot more sense to free them of this world, and be able to take even BETTER care of the ones that actually have a chance.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Ok I'll bit, because I am no expert on pitbulls and American bullys or Staffordsire terriers. So what exactly is the difference because I did try to look it up once and didn't find much difference. The thing I find strange is not that there is a difference in looks of dogs in the same breed because there is in any breed but that some of you seem to say that is no pitbull. Maybe it's a poor example of the breed.
> 
> Now before you get your panties in a wad, I really would like to know the difference, I'm not trying to start a fight. I mean I can certainly see the difference in the pictures and I'm guessing that the top one is the American bully. But one thing I do know is well, lets use Border Collies since I know that breed better and there are allot of them around here. Ok so there is allot of difference in appearance in this breed. Not only color and length of hair but smaller, larger bigger bone and such. Also you can have pups that are good at working sheep and ones not so good and they can come from the same litter. So I hope you can understand what I'm asking as how can you be so sure what is what? I'm thinking that they are all from the same background so really in some form are the same breed, just that people went in a different direction in body type. And temperament, but there again there can be such a difference even in the same breed.
> 
> ...


There's nothing really to fight about. The differences are that American Bullies are a breed that has been created for looks and pet life. They're good pets with (generally) a pretty laid-back temperament, a "hold the couch down" type of dog (but many still capable of being reasonably athletic), very friendly with people and a lot less likely to be DA. They make fantastic pets, I like them a lot.
APBTs on the other hand are more all-out, nuts, drivey and intense, typically dog aggressive or reactive, and require tons of exercise and mental stimulation to be happy. Still great pets for the right people, but not meant for the broad scope of owners that Bully dogs are.
And AmStaffs I'd say are somewhere in the middle.

All great breeds but not catered to the same audience!

Maxy24, I worry more about someone seeing her show and going out and getting a "Pit Bull" from a local shelter and getting something too much for them, than someone getting an unfitting dog from Tia herself. Although I gotta say, that's a problem with or without her show!


----------



## MissMercury (Sep 7, 2011)

> Ok I'll bit, because I am no expert on pitbulls and American bullys or Staffordsire terriers.


Well,they're all different breeds,that's the difference. When you say "pit bull" here, I'm taking it as American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

MissMercury said:


> Well,they're all different breeds,that's the difference. When you say "pit bull" here, I'm taking it as American Pit Bull Terrier.


Yes this is what I meant. And I know there different breeds, I just have seen some people say things referring to what someone has said and acting like they know nothing about what a real American Pit bull is. So I was just curious if there is some real big difference that I was missing. And it is looking like some dogs it's just a personal opinion. Because there are variations in every breed.

Maxy24 thanks this was some help. As I was thinking they came from the same breed and there really is no sure way to know the difference at times, which is pretty much what I thought. I'm sure if you did a DNA test they would be to much the same. The only way they will ever be able to make sure there is a difference is if they DNA tested every mother and father then tested the pups and make sure this pup is from this sire and dam as they do in Quarter horse's and I know in other breeds.

One thing I found interesting is the gameness they talk about, it seems some people use this not in the right way. If this article is correct.


----------

